# Bachelor of Arts plus FE



## crimsoneye (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey,

I am curious. Would getting a BA in Engineering as opposed to a BS be tantamount to career suicide in engineering despite passing the FE?

My life is in the balance here....

Thanks


----------



## MGX (Mar 10, 2009)

How does one get a BA in engineering? I always thought it to be a science degree.


----------



## crimsoneye (Mar 10, 2009)

My school and many others offer the option.

I am sure others have done it. I am curious if there are dire consequences if I don't get a BS.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2009)

May be a bit harder to get a job right out of school, but once you've got a few years of experience to build a resume, most of that is moot at that point.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2009)

MGX said:


> How does one get a BA in engineering? I always thought it to be a science degree.


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2009)

so is it more of an engineering technology degree then?


----------



## crimsoneye (Mar 10, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> so is it more of an engineering technology degree then?


No, same courses as the SB track, just no thesis.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> No, same courses as the SB track, just no thesis.


Thesis for a BS?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2009)

thesis work for a BS...that's a load of BS. I didn't have to do a thesis for my BS...that was saved for masters and PhD students.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 10, 2009)

An interesting read at WPI: Liberal Arts and Engineering

And if you have the time, maybe this from RPI


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> No, same courses as the SB track, just no thesis.


Thesis is for MS, not BS. Go non-thesis and you get an ME, Master's of Engineering. Thgat's the path I took.


----------



## crimsoneye (Mar 10, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> An interesting read at WPI: Liberal Arts and Engineering
> And if you have the time, maybe this from RPI


Interesting reads. I cam across the WPI one before. The RPI one is refreshing. I suppose we don't have enough training in the art of engineering, which truly describes the craft I believe.

I hope to hear from someone on these boards who took this route or knows of anyone who has done a BA in engineering and become a PE or works as an engineer.

Thanks.


----------



## MGX (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, the next few questions are:

1. Is your degree ABET accredited?

2. Will your state allow you to sit for the PE exam with your degree + experience?

I'd check ABET's website and contact your state licensing board for the next step.


----------



## crimsoneye (Mar 10, 2009)

MGX said:


> Well, the next few questions are:
> 1. Is your degree ABET accredited?
> 
> 2. Will your state allow you to sit for the PE exam with your degree + experience?
> ...



1. The BA at my school is not accredited.

2. Since I am still in college I do not know what state I will live in once I am working, etc

I have taken the same courses as a BS at my school. The only difference is the thesis. I actually have more course credits than necessary for either track. The thesis is what makes the difference.


----------



## MonteBiker (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> Hey,
> I am curious. Would getting a BA in Engineering as opposed to a BS be tantamount to career suicide in engineering despite passing the FE?
> 
> My life is in the balance here....
> ...


You may want to check with your state but from what I remember, you are not an EI until after you had passed the FE and had graduated with your degree. It seems like the degrees allowed by different states differ. From what I can see on the Florida web site, it specifies BS. NM seems to be more lenient where it more talks about approved programs so this is something you will want to look into for your state. If the state does not recognize the BA for EI certification then passing the FE is really not worth that much. Even if they allow you your FE, check state requirements for the PE. I don't know that Florida accepts a BA without special review.

If you want to make sure that you are able to sail smoothly through getting your EI and PE, then I would recommend the BS. If your state allows the BA and you are never planning on moving then a BA may be just fine. Even if you were able to get a PE in one state, it may not transfer to others if you were to need to move or do work elsewhere.

Depending on what field you want to work in, some companies won't even really look at you without a MS (I work for one). If it were me, I would likely hire a BS over a BA.

A little extra work early on really does payoff 10 fold later on...


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> 1. The BA at my school is not accredited.


That answers your question right there. Get the BS.

I still don't get the "a BS has to have a thesis" thing. Not where I come from.


----------



## MonteBiker (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> 1. The BA at my school is not accredited.


Then that would make it a no brainer for me... You have spent this much time working on your degree and you want to skimp out at the last minute? Do the thesis, suck it up and never have any problems in the future. Getting a non accredited degree is really nothing more than a certificate of attendance in the eyes of the state boards.


----------



## MGX (Mar 10, 2009)

If your school's BS program is ABET accredited, I'd jump tracks today; especially if you're still enrolled there. Take the CYA insurance now.

If you're determined to stick to the BA, you might ask if your state board will do a degree audit for consideration.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> 1. The BA at my school is not accredited.
> 2. Since I am still in college I do not know what state I will live in once I am working, etc
> 
> I have taken the same courses as a BS at my school. The only difference is the thesis. I actually have more course credits than necessary for either track. The thesis is what makes the difference.


Can you get a dual degree? I can't think of a single benefit to having a BA over a BS... so if they require a project (I'm guessing it's not really the same as a graduate-level thesis), get 'er done and call it a day.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with everyone -- get the degree that is accredited!! It will save you so much pain! I took the easy way out when I was in my undergrad and switched from a BSE in Mechanical Engineering to a BS in Interdisciplinary Engineering (Don't ask me why, I was(am) an IDIOT I know). The latter was not accredited, and it was very difficult for me to even sit for the FE exam in many states (I moved around a bit because I was in the Air Force).

Luckily when I got my MS in Engineering Management is actually WAS accredited (which is highly unusual I know, but true nonetheless!) and Texas allowed me to sit for both the FE and PE because I had enough experience along with the MS.

So take it from me -- don't take the easy way out now! It will hound you later!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> I agree with everyone -- get the degree that is accredited!! It will save you so much pain! I took the easy way out when I was in my undergrad and switched from a BSE in Mechanical Engineering to a BS in Interdisciplinary Engineering (Don't ask me why, I was(am) an IDIOT I know). The latter was not accredited, and it was very difficult for me to even sit for the FE exam in many states (I moved around a bit because I was in the Air Force).Luckily when I got my MS in Engineering Management is actually WAS accredited (which is highly unusual I know, but true nonetheless!) and Texas allowed me to sit for both the FE and PE because I had enough experience along with the MS.
> 
> So take it from me -- don't take the easy way out now! It will hound you later!!!


So you were able to get into an accredited graduate program with an un-accredited undergrad degree? I'd hate to go through that kind of red tape...kudos to you for gittin' 'er done!


----------



## utoots21 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the thesis he is referring to is similar to a senior project. At my school (which is accredited) a senior project is required (senior design class) and no degree awarded without it. However, it appears your school gave the students an option to not do it for a BA degree. Get the BS. Thesis isn't as bad as you think.


----------



## crimsoneye (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.

I figured as much. It appears not getting the accredited degree adds two years onto PE license path in all the states I want to live in....

Oh well....I'll be so glad when this is done.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 10, 2009)

A non accredited degree is just a piece of paper I was told in college.

Also no one in the CE program even knew about the BA until senior year so it must not be a very popular option.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 11, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> So you were able to get into an accredited graduate program with an un-accredited undergrad degree? I'd hate to go through that kind of red tape...kudos to you for gittin' 'er done!



I don't think that's such a hard feat to accomplish... it would seem many graduate programs don't care too much about the undergraduate degree accreditation - or at least our foreign-educated colleagues would have us believe. Seriously, though - it makes sense to me. Graduate education doesn't necessarily build on the same knowledge you learned in college.


----------

